# Fountek FR59EXE 2" midrange



## soundstreamer (Jun 2, 2015)

https://www.madisoundspeakerstore.c...full-range/ Fountek FR59EXE Full Range#tab-1

I ran across these while looking around on Madisound as I have been looking for a 2" midrange for my car. Anyone have any idea how well they would work running from around 500-5000K? I'm not certain if their 10w power handling is measured at full range though is my worry.

I'm really tempted for the price plus I like that they have a grill already as well. Would it be possible to paint the grill to match the color of my A pillars?


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

Those sure look like Audible Physics. I think maybe one is the OEM for the other. If memory serves, the FR-88EX’s were same/similar to the AP3’s or something like that.


----------



## Onyx1136 (Mar 15, 2009)

Sensitivity is a little on the low side. That’s to be expected with a 2” driver, though. Might present some problems matching output between the 3 sets of drivers, but that’s a fairly simple task with any decent DSP. For the price, it’s worth getting a set just to play around with. Might pick up a set myself, actually.


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

I have the similar FR58 and like them for midrange duty only. I haven’t listened to them in a while, but I remember they had good detail and tonal accuracy if you don’t ask them to play too low or high. I think I had mine between 800 Hz and 5000 Hz. If I remember right, they don’t do well off axis above 10k. 

I used an amplifier that is capable of 75+ watts per channel on them without issue. They will be fine on music power alone with a HP filter of 800 Hz or more. The sensitivity of the FR59 is very good for a 2” driver. 

These are the ones I used:
https://www.parts-express.com/fountek-fr58ex-2-neodymium-full-range-speaker-driver--296-725


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

they look good


----------



## soundstreamer (Jun 2, 2015)

Thanks for the input everyone. I think I will give them a try. Don't know when I will get my pillars made but maybe this will push me to try to make them.

They will be ran off axis so I dont expect them to play to high and I will have about 75 watts on tap for them. They will play between SI tm65mk2 and M25's. 

Their appearance does remind me of the AP mids as well but doubt they are the same but I can't find the specs anymore for the Ram 2a's.


----------



## GreatLaBroski (Jan 20, 2018)

How cute, I don't need them but I'm tempted to adopt a pair.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

metanium said:


> Those sure look like Audible Physics. I think maybe one is the OEM for the other. If memory serves, the FR-88EX’s were same/similar to the AP3’s or something like that.


from what i understand, there were some unethical things done on Founteks part to make this driver.


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

SkizeR said:


> from what i understand, there were some unethical things done on Founteks part to make this driver.


Ethics differ country to country.


----------



## almatias (Nov 16, 2012)

metanium said:


> Those sure look like Audible Physics. I think maybe one is the OEM for the other. If memory serves, the FR-88EX’s were same/similar to the AP3’s or something like that.




I use and recommend Audio Physics


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

Holmz said:


> Ethics differ country to country.


totally agree, 2 sides of every story as well


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

Porsche said:


> totally agree, 2 sides of every story as well


Except SkizeR's post had a thinly veiled ethics related question of Foundtek.
So there are no real story's yet, just suggestions of wrong doing.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

from what i understand, Rishi (the guy behind audible physics) used to do speaker design as a freelance worker for Fountek. They eventually split, and now one of Rishi's old friends or acquaintances or whatever tried to mimic a design and is selling it under his own brand somewhere in asia. Fountek did the same thing. Ive been able to gather that the coil and cone differ. Not sure about the magnet. The cone is one of the selling points on the AP. The AL-Mag cone really helps control breakup and keep distortion down. This is evident when comparing the two.


----------



## Onyx1136 (Mar 15, 2009)

SkizeR said:


> from what i understand, Rishi (the guy behind audible physics) used to do speaker design as a freelance worker for Fountek. They eventually split, and now one of Rishi's old friends or acquaintances or whatever tried to mimic a design and is selling it under his own brand somewhere in asia. Fountek did the same thing. Ive been able to gather that the coil and cone differ. Not sure about the magnet. The cone is one of the selling points on the AP. The AL-Mag cone really helps control breakup and keep distortion down. This is evident when comparing the two.


Don’t know if I’d exactly call that unethical. Speaker designs get copied ad nauseum, as a general rule, unless they are protected by some sort of patent or trademark. If they’re protected and someone copies them, that’s another matter entirely. Otherwise, it’s pretty much fair game, at least from a legal perspective. Anyone that designs speakers, amplifiers, or pretty much anything electronic should expect to have their design copied at some point if it’s any good at all.


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

The law has no idea what's ethical or not. I have a set of focal speakers I'll sell you for for $100... Down from $500 

BTW, there might be a few spelling mistakes on the box but I promise... Best quality!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

SkizeR said:


> from what i understand, Rishi (the guy behind audible physics) used to do speaker design as a freelance worker for Fountek. They eventually split, and now one of Rishi's old friends or acquaintances or whatever tried to mimic a design and is selling it under his own brand somewhere in asia. Fountek did the same thing. Ive been able to gather that the coil and cone differ. Not sure about the magnet. The cone is one of the selling points on the AP. The AL-Mag cone really helps control breakup and keep distortion down. This is evident when comparing the two.


The other approach is buy one and take it apart, reverse engineering it.

All this gives NDAs and lawyers purpose, but the whole steal from (or bone) thy neighbour concept is older than Moses.

So I am not surprised.

I did get a used set of their (Fondtek) ribbon tweeters, which look at least cool.


----------



## hybridspl (May 9, 2008)

Did anyone end up trying these? Price is right and would be easy to upgrade to Ram2 if they suck haha


----------



## soundstreamer (Jun 2, 2015)

I never did buy a pair because I got a good deal on a set of the Morel CCWR254 mids. I do still want to give them a try sometime because I do like the look of them. I may try them in a set of computer speakers.


----------



## hybridspl (May 9, 2008)

*Fountek FR59EXE 2&quot; midrange*

Nice choice. My tweeters don’t fit like I had hoped, so if I have to make pods, I might as well go bigger. I’m looking for a wideband speaker to use in a 2-way setup but don’t have AP money right now and am checking out my options


----------



## Ripkon (May 9, 2019)

soundstreamer said:


> I never did buy a pair because I got a good deal on a set of the Morel CCWR254 mids. I do still want to give them a try sometime because I do like the look of them. I may try them in a set of computer speakers.


Whats your plans with the Morel's? I have been eyeing them and thinking a about a sail panel build with Morel tweets. I may have to do a pillar build... Have you tried them yet?


----------



## soundstreamer (Jun 2, 2015)

Ripkon said:


> Whats your plans with the Morel's? I have been eyeing them and thinking a about a sail panel build with Morel tweets. I may have to do a pillar build... Have you tried them yet?


I built some sail panels and installed them in there. I really like their sound. Very detailed sound and was pretty easy to match up with my SI TM65mk2 mids and Dayton AMT4 tweeters. I have them running from 450-5000 crossed at 24db. I've been thinking about putting them in the pillars and putting the SI M25 tweeters in sails to see if I like that sound better.


----------



## Ripkon (May 9, 2019)

soundstreamer said:


> I built some sail panels and installed them in there. I really like their sound. Very detailed sound and was pretty easy to match up with my SI TM65mk2 mids and Dayton AMT4 tweeters. I have them running from 450-5000 crossed at 24db. I've been thinking about putting them in the pillars and putting the SI M25 tweeters in sails to see if I like that sound better.


For some reason i just really like the sail panel look over a pillar. I know its hard to fit a Midrange and tweet in a small panel, but ive seen it executed very well. Do you have pics


----------



## soundstreamer (Jun 2, 2015)

I only have the mid in my sail panel. I do have a pic but it is on home pc and I'm at work right now. It was my first attempt at fabricating any panel so it doesnt look all that good which is why I'm wanting to try making some new ones with what I learned my first time.


----------



## hybridspl (May 9, 2008)

These look interesting too
https://www.madisoundspeakerstore.c...scanspeak-discovery-5f/8422t-01-2-full-range/
and these:
https://www.newark.com/audible-physics/220-cp/2-carbon-impregnated-paper-fullrange/dp/84Y8036


----------



## jesh4622 (Aug 31, 2016)

I've done a lot of reading on this subject, and from what I gather, the FR59EXE is good, but not great. 
Great would be these SB Acoustics drivers.
I haven't read enough on the 5f to say either way. They measure nice, but the price is quite high.


----------



## GreatLaBroski (Jan 20, 2018)

I own both, the SB’s are better. I have not used the 5F’s though so I couldn’t say anything about them.


----------



## mpm17 (Jun 2, 2019)

Bringing back this thread. Here are my fr59exe's installed in my MINI Cooper. I'm running them tweeterless crossed at 500Hz and on-axis. They do sound pretty good to me but you have to stay in the sweet spot. EQ'd and time aligned and not much more. The passenger does suffer but for me that is rare that I have one.


----------

